# FS Dog Gone Good Shooting Large Bench Bag



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Best shooting bags that you can buy. Made in the USA, toughest bag on the market and they are solid bench bags. 16x12x8. Reduces recoil by over 50% for sighting in and developing loads for big calibers. Filled with plastic beads that don't absorb water or change shape when wet, hot or cold. This is the bag you see at long range shooting competitions. Asking $80. Located in Utah county.

Link to website:
http://www.dog-gone-good.com/


----------

